# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  What is a Good Container to Boil Water in?

## Firecraft

I don't really want to buy anything. I tried getting a soup can and duct taping string around it about 5 times as tight as I could. So I had a soup can with string handles. I hung a wire through my fire pit and tried to suspend the can over the flame, but the strings broke off after a few minutes. Like I said I want one I can make at home without spending any money. I like to make things myself.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Couldn't you just use tongs to set the can in or very near the fire instead of using string for handles?

----------


## crashdive123

The soup can has a plastic liner - while not a big concern when boiling water - just make sure your can is full (so the plastic won't melt).  Instead of duct tape, poke two holes near the top (on opposite sides) and make a large looped handle (bail) with a coat hanger.  Another good "water pot" from a can - although I suspect you may be too young to purchase it - is a 24 ounce Heineken can.   http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...light=Heineken

----------


## JPGreco

You can use pretty much anything that can hold water to boil water and that includes plastic bottles and paper cups, its just a matter of setting it up properly.

I do have to giggle though that you used the wire as the hanging line and the string as the handles.  As crash said, poke two holes, but run the wire through there and you will have something that will be pretty resilient.

----------


## Sarge47

1st, never use anything that can catch fire near an open flame, ok?  2nd, find a 1 lb. coffee can and a coat hanger.  3rd, gather your tools, an awl, a pair of pliers and some heavy-duty wire-cutters should do the trick.  4th without gouging yourself use the awl to poke two holes, opposite of each other right near the open top of the can.  5th, using the wire cutters, cut the coat hanger down to a good length.  6th, finally, use the pliers to bend the ends of the piece of coat-hanger to fashion a handle in the holes you poked.  Now you should be the pride of any Hobo out there & ready to ride the rails.

Better yet, you could earn some green, go down to your local Wal-Mart & buy one of these:

http://www.walmart.com/search/search...h_constraint=0 

the reviews are outstanding!  If your Wally World doesn't have one they offer free shipping to your door if you order online!   :Chef:   Don't give up on making your own, however.  But at some point you'll need the proper gear!

----------


## JPGreco

> 1st, never use anything that can catch fire near an open flame, ok?


But you look so much cooler boiling water in something everyone else thinks will burn.... (though I would never boil water in plastic unless I absolutely had to)

The old coffee can may be the best DIY way though since it's a nice large container with a large open top.

----------


## Firecraft

Yeah boiling water in a plastic can frequently and drinking it will give you cancer eventually.

----------


## Sam

Take whatever can you want to use and turn it upside down in the fire and burn out the plastic. Then you won't have to worry about it. 
-Sam

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

i wait until recycle day
then ride around on my bike and pick up a few #10 cans and/or smaller sized cans

make a fire inside a #10 can
set a smaller can ( with water ) inside on top of the fire/wood

have pliers ready to take smaller can out or use some bent bike spokes

----------


## Rick

> Yeah boiling water in a plastic can frequently and drinking it will give you cancer eventually.


I'm not certain you can make that claim given all the variables involved. It certainly might and one could reason that it probably isn't good for you but I'm not sure you can make such a positive statement.

----------


## hunter63

Isn't the reason stainless steel water bottles are talked about so much, is to boil water in?
How about aluminum?

DW picked one up at the flea market a week ago, but it was painted alum..........?
I picked up a little Billy Pot, and that's stainless......does fit in fanny pack......but just.

----------


## Rick

It may not be painted. It's becoming more and more common for the interior of aluminum water bottles to be coated with a food grade polyester powder that is baked on. Folks are concerned about aluminum in direct contact with food and beverage so the industry is starting to use the powder. It's BPA free by the way. I have no idea what food grade polyester does to your innards.

----------


## JPGreco

well a stainless steel water bottle would be an excellent thing to have considering this is emergency prepardness sub forum and not the making stuff one.  You could boil the water in it and leave it in it to trek with.  A pot makes for a poor transport item when it comes to water.

Though in all honesty, there is so much trash spread around, you could probably find any number of containers with caps and just boil water in any metal pot and fill those for transporting.

----------


## crashdive123

Just a note for our young Firecraft....If you use a metal water bottle (or other metal container) for boiling water, make sure it is not double walled.  Boiling water in one of those could cause the vessel to rupture - maybe violently.

----------


## hunter63

> Just a note for our young Firecraft....If you use a metal water bottle (or other metal container) for boiling water, make sure it is not double walled.  Boiling water in one of those could cause the vessel to rupture - maybe violently.


Good point, Thanks for pointing that out....I tend to forget sometimes, that there are some that take posted information as truth, with out considering the possible variations,sources and common sense.

----------


## your_comforting_company

> But you look so much cooler boiling water in something everyone else thinks will burn.


If the point is to "look cool" use a gourd.

----------


## crashdive123

If the point is to look cool, I am soooooooooo screwed.

----------


## hunter63

I thought the point was to be "Hot", not cool........Remember? Boiling water?

----------


## crashdive123

Oh well......still screwed.

----------


## Rick

I stayed with phat. At least I'm close on that one.

----------


## Firecraft

I think I'll not boil water at the moment instead of having something explode in my face.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I think I'll not boil water at the moment instead of having something explode in my face.


No need to call it quits yet kid.  Help is here.

The proper name for your water boiler is the term "billy" and they have been in use for as long as tin cans have been around and perhaps a bit longer truthfully.

What you need is a coffee can.  The one pound size is prefered but any can will do in a pinch as long as it is not lined with plastic.  As a general rule, if you can see bare metal inside it will work.

Here are your needed tools.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Hammer, nail, pliers

here are your neded raw materials.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
tin can, coat hanger wire

Using the hammer and nail poke a hole in each side of the can up near the top.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Now,m using the pliers cut a section of wire long enough to wrap around the can with a bit extra.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Bend the wire and hook it into the holes you punched in the can, then crimp the wire so it will not come loose.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

If you play your cards right you can find two caans that nest inside each other.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

If you get really good you can make whole sets of campware
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

That one at the bottom with triangle shaped holes is a stove made from a tuna can.  Squirt a bit of hand sanitizer in the can and light it.  You will have a liter of hot water in about 3 minutes.

----------


## BENESSE

That's great K! Doable, accessible, fun to make, chep. Thanks!

----------


## Sarge47

Great post, Kyrat., You just put pics to what I posted earlier on, great job! Rep sent! :Punk:

----------


## kyratshooter

I have lost track of how many miles I have hiked and how many meals I have cooked using nothing but a coffee can for heating the water and a second can as a cup.  

Heat a pint or more of water in the coffee can, pour off enough to make instant coffee in the soup can, then dump your rice and sauce or noodles and sauce in the boiling coffee can.  Crumble up some beef jerky into the main course and in five minutes you have supper and hot coffee.  

Nice thing about a coffee can is that it is big enough to get your hand into so you can wash it well with minimal soap.  Then you put the can back beside the fire to dry it out and give it a good sterilization.

----------


## hunter63

KRS, great job on an old favorite.
Sadly the steel coffee can is becoming a thing of the past.

----------


## hunter63

BTW, it appears that the cheapo alum water bottle is single layer, so I guess I'm gonna try it out..........

----------


## Sarge47

A couple of years back I posted MY Tuna fish can stove, but I like K-Rats better as it's even less work:  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...mergency-stove...  Just click on the pic to enlarge.

Another feild stove can be made from a rgular tin can by poking a bunch of holes in it and using pine sap for fuel.  (Wayne J. Fears)   :Cool2:

----------


## EdD270

Hang in there, firecraft. Several good ideas already presented here. 
Instead of wire for the bail (the hanging loop), I prefer to use chain. Very light duty picture hanging chain capable of holding up your billy (pot) is cheap and is readily available at Wal-Mart or K-Mart, as well as the home improvement stores. I prefer chain because it's so easy to adjust the length for temperature control, rather than messing with moving the stick it's hanging on.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Hang in there, firecraft. Several good ideas already presented here. 
> Instead of wire for the bail (the hanging loop), I prefer to use chain. Very light duty picture hanging chain capable of holding up your billy (pot) is cheap and is readily available at Wal-Mart or K-Mart, as well as the home improvement stores. I prefer chain because it's so easy to adjust the length for temperature control, rather than messing with moving the stick it's hanging on.


That is a very good idea!

But coat hangers are generally FREE!!

Sometimes us grown-ups forget what it was like to be a kid with no money, no choice and no ride to Walmart.

----------


## Beans

This tread brought back memories of my Ol USMC days.

When our canteen cup was full of dinner we would cut the top 2/3 out of a "C" rat can bend it over for a handle. fill it with water  and "C" rat coffee and then sit it besides the fire until it boiled. You had to use your cover to pick it up and the can was "hot". Those cans were good for everything from a drinking cup, to a coffe cup, to a Fuel tab stove.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

As a MINOR variation on what EdD270 said....
 Still use the wire bail and carry the chain as well. Cut a few pieces of coat hanger to make some "S" hooks and by using two or three at different heights above the end you can Quickly change the height above your fire. In this way it could be suspended from a stick, limb or whatever is handy. If you are doing this in the woods with materials at hand you can cut a stick with a fork and make hangers of different lengths. Just cut a notch in the end closest to the fire for your bail. Fork(cut like a hook) fits over a spit crossing over the fire.

I'm not sure of Firecraft's age, but if young enough join the Scouts. If you're too old, buy the BSA Fieldbook and read through it. There are MANY ways to cook over an open flame. There are "Dakota holes" and several ways that require no suspension at all.

----------


## Sarge47

> I'm not sure of Firecraft's age, but if young enough join the Scouts. If you're too old, buy the BSA Fieldbook and read through it. There are MANY ways to cook over an open flame. There are "Dakota holes" and several ways that require no suspension at all.


 Amen to that!  Rep being sent!   :Banana:

----------


## Blake Fister

Been looking for a good stainless steel water bottle myself too, that i could safely boil water in if needed.   Must be hard to find since some of the ones i've looked at they've had a coating inside that might come off and get into the water.   I guess if i realy had to boil the water in it i wouldn't really need to be worried about the coating that could be in the water though.   Probably doesn't really matter what kinda container i would get just as long as it doesn't have any rubber seals or anything else that would melt preventing the lid to seal properly again.   So, it should be safe to get any kinda of stainless steel container and even spray it with a high heat spraypaint?

----------


## Rick

I'm still boiling water in this....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Been looking for a good stainless steel water bottle myself too, that i could safely boil water in if needed.   Must be hard to find since some of the ones i've looked at they've had a coating inside that might come off and get into the water.   I guess if i realy had to boil the water in it i wouldn't really need to be worried about the coating that could be in the water though.   Probably doesn't really matter what kinda container i would get just as long as it doesn't have any rubber seals or anything else that would melt preventing the lid to seal properly again.   So, it should be safe to get any kinda of stainless steel container and even spray it with a high heat spraypaint?


Here's a thought, before you need to boil water for an emergency run, take the coated water bottle outside and burn the coating out on purpose.  Eliminate the problem in advance.

Paint the container????  That charred look to the outside means you have really been to the woods and not just talked about going!  MG our woods filling up with OCD clean freaks?

----------


## Rick

Why get something that's lined? Use your imagination and a little out of box thinking. Wally World has all sorts of stainless steel stuff in their housewares department or try Goodwill. I never saw the need to reinvent the wheel with a canteen and cup. Works pretty well.

----------


## randyt

I use a billy of my own making, copper with a tin lining. This one is about the size of a 1 lb coffee can.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Blake Fister

Ah, i never even though of burning off the inner lining first.  good idea.

I do own 1 canteen with stove/cup.   Just was looking at other options as well.   I really like the billy can idea though.

Thanks Everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## hunter63

> Why get something that's lined? Use your imagination and a little out of box thinking. Wally World has all sorts of stainless steel stuff in their housewares department or try Goodwill. I never saw the need to reinvent the wheel with a canteen and cup. Works pretty well.


That what I use as well.....seems like the best option for a compact unit...has been proven for over 60 years.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

Um, has anyone thought about getting one (or more) of those good ol' US Army stainless steel canteens from WWII?  The cap is easily removed so that it doesn't suffer fire damage, and there are still a lot of 'em around -- but the prices are beginning to spike. Still, though, they're no more expensive than a modern-day stainless water bottle.

Pair one with a canteen cup, and ya really got something. (I generally carried at least one stainless canteen and two cups.)  If ya don't like the canteen rattling in the cup while you're traveling, just slip an old sock over the canteen before inserting into the cup.  Voila!  Blessed silence

For ease of handling, throw a small pair of water-pump pliers in the bottom of the cover before inserting the canteen cup.  (They're not easily found but they're out there, somewhere...) Toss in some of the large, commercial-sized coffee filters and a heavy rubber band, and you've got a field-expedient pre-filtering system to remove the dirt, silt and other solid stuff from the water before boiling it.

-- *Nighteyes*

PS:  Here's what one looks like.  Note the horizontal seam that separates top from bottom. Don't get the aluminum ones (seam goes vertical along the sides) because they'll get a dent if you look at 'em too hard.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-vintage-...item2ebc825257

----------


## hunter63

> Um, has anyone thought about getting one (or more) of those good ol' US Army stainless steel canteens from WWII?  The cap is easily removed so that it doesn't suffer fire damage, and there are still a lot of 'em around -- but the prices are beginning to spike. Still, though, they're no more expensive than a modern-day stainless water bottle.
> 
> Pair one with a canteen cup, and ya really got something. (I generally carried at least one stainless canteen and two cups.)  If ya don't like the canteen rattling in the cup while you're traveling, just slip an old sock over the canteen before inserting into the cup.  Voila!  Blessed silence
> 
> For ease of handling, throw a small pair of water-pump pliers in the bottom of the cover before inserting the canteen cup.  (They're not easily found but they're out there, somewhere...) Toss in some of the large, commercial-sized coffee filters and a heavy rubber band, and you've got a field-expedient pre-filtering system to remove the dirt, silt and other solid stuff from the water before boiling it.
> 
> -- *Nighteyes*
> 
> PS:  Here's what one looks like.  Note the horizontal seam that separates top from bottom. Don't get the aluminum ones (seam goes vertical along the sides) because they'll get a dent if you look at 'em too hard.
> ...


Seems the Buy it now price is $9.99, but shipping is $10.78.......
Yeah I know just posted as an example right?

I like the cups and stoves, have a few of them, they seem to do what  need them to do, don't know if I would want a steel canteen that's 70+ years old, the ones I seen are pretty nasty inside.

When we were kids,... the local junk dealer had piles of them, along with the mess kits, for almost nothing....of course that was in the 50's and the guy would pretty much just give them away....but most were pretty nasty.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> ... don't know if I would want a steel canteen that's 70+ years old, the ones I seen are pretty nasty inside.
> 
> When we were kids,... the local junk dealer had piles of them, along with the mess kits, for almost nothing....of course that was in the 50's and the guy would pretty much just give them away....but most were pretty nasty.


Yep, some are.  The others, though, are fairly easy to clean with vinegar, hot water, a good dishwashing detergent, a good bottle brush, and patience (there's a lot of waiting/soaking time).  Something I have seen my father do, but haven't tried it myself, is to fill the canteen about one-third to one-half full of "clean" sand, then top off with hot water, leaving enough room to slosh the contents around.  Proceed to slosh enthusiastically, continuing until the sand has scoured the inside pretty well.  Pour out, rinse out thoroughly, then continue with the vinegar, dishwashing liquid and bottle brush.

Another thing -- replacement corks for the caps are pretty easy to find.  In fact, I've got five extra replacement corks that I'll be happy to give away.  They came in a package of ten.  I used four and broke one.

Something to watch for, though.  Some of those WWII canteens were put away with water in them, and froze hard.  That frequently caused the seam to open a bit -- not so you'd notice, but enough to get everything around it wet.  The concave areas of said canteens generally appear to have "flattened out" or bulged a bit.

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Rick

Dirty, corroded, bad corks, and broken seams. Tell me how this is a good deal again? And how do you break a cork? That's as bad as breaking a ball bearing. Some guys, I'll tell ya.

Toss in some BBs and give it a good shake. They will clean the insides right up. That's what I use on gas lantern tanks if they have a spot of rust in them. Works like a charm.

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

If one wishes to spend a bit, go to wally world etc and buy a "grease pot" from the cooking section.  they tend to cost about $6 and make a very nice billy can.  If you like you can remove the handle, and add a pot hanger of bailing wire. (seal the hole with a screw and rubber washer) Select your stove / heat source of choice from a pepsi can stove through a hobo stove through a commercial stove / wood fire using a key hole or dakota hole lay.Then go to camping section and spend about 3 dollars and buy a blue enameled mug.  If you like add a bowl / and plate.  add a spoon from the kitchen and your field knife and you have a complete camp cook set for not much.
One can see the grease pot at the link below:
http://cache.backpackinglight.com/ba...5892_18572.jpg

Cans can also be used, and if you prefer use bailing wire or chain instead of coat hanger for pot hangers.  Also use / carry a set of vise grip pliers or a multi tool to move hot stuff in and out of a fire.

Also after a knife one of the most important items is a good dew rag of some type.  I often carry a towel around my neck that can also pot holder, first aid, and any number of uses.

Also remember that wood ashes will help wash up your stuff afterward.

A millbanks bag, and boil the filtered water is a quick way to get potable water.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Dirty, corroded, bad corks, and broken seams. Tell me how this is a good deal again?


As time marches on, they get scarcer, and prices get higher, the deals get less and less "good", but bargains are still to be had. I bought two of mine at a gun show for 5 bucks each, and the other two at garage sales.  Judicious application of the Mark I Mod 0 eyeball (and a bore light, which I always carry when attending gun shows) help a lot. 

I just happen to like 'em, and have been using them ever since I was 10 or 11.




> And how do you break a cork? That's as bad as breaking a ball bearing. Some guys, I'll tell ya.


  You do it by being in a hurry, getting frustrated, and failing to see the tiny defect in the cork that otherwise would have been okay.  Such a happening is typically followed by embarrassment, uncharitable gestures, and language not entirely suitable for mixed company...  :Blush:   :No:

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

Since I got the yard sale camera to take a few more of my not so good photos I want to show my version of the soup can billy.  (If it has plastic / paint etc in the inside, just build up a fire and burn it out real good then scrub it clean.  I been using soup can billies ever since it got so hard to find metal coffee cans)

The lid is just a bent up piece of aluminum foil.  If you look you can see how the coat hanger wire is bent inside it to form a bail.  Typical tin can construction billy.  It's one of those large soup cans, or maybe it was a ravioli can , can't remember but now I think about it it was one of those larger sized ravioli cans.  (Fed the kids lunch too LOL)

Thad

DCFC0015.jpg

----------


## Rick

I don't think I'd cook in a billy that had been lined with plastic. You're probably right that it would burn up all the residue but I have to draw the line on that option unless it's all I had. As long as I have options I'll go with something else. But that's just me. All metal, unlined cans are getting harder and harder to find. They were pretty dang good back in the the day.

----------


## Wildthang

Well I have cooked pork and beans in the can over a camp fire and ate them out of the can. I thought the plastic added a good flavor and extra body that they dont normally have. Then the flatulance set in and I had a beach ball in my pants :Scared:

----------

